# Youtube-Star PewDiePie deaktiviert Kommentarfunktion



## MarcHatke (3. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtube-Star PewDiePie deaktiviert Kommentarfunktion* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Youtube-Star PewDiePie deaktiviert Kommentarfunktion


----------



## DerBloP (3. September 2014)

Youtube bräuchte einfach Mod-Support für die Channels, so wie bei Twitch und co. , dann könnten sich mehrere seiner "Fans" der Sache annehmen. Oder gibts sogar so eine Funktion bei YT? Anyway, mir ist der Typ eh Schnuppe...


----------



## BiJay (3. September 2014)

Was heißt hier "(noch nicht abgeschaltete) Kommentarfunktion"? Sind unsere Kommentare auch so schlimm wie bei seinen Videos? 

Aber im ernst, bei so einem großen Publikum kann man gar nicht mehr einen Überblick über die Kommentare unter jedem Video bewahren. Und die grenzüberschreitenden Kommentare dann noch auszusortieren ist erst recht unmöglich. Hier in einem Forum ist das dann immer noch überschaubar und die Moderation noch im Rahmen des Möglichen. TotalBiscuit hat auch schon seit längerem die Kommentarfunktion unter seinen Videos  deaktiviert, die Zuschauer können stattdessen auf Reddit die Videos diskutieren, eine weit bessere Platform für Kommentare als YouTube.


----------



## Enisra (3. September 2014)

ja, das ist halt ein Problem, ab einer bestimmen Größe zieht man unglaublich viele Vollidioten an, ist bei so Gronkh ja auch nicht anderst wo irgendwelche Deppen teilweise flamen das der von PewDiePie abschaut, weil der auch ein aktuelles, beliebtes Spiel spielt und sogar früher damit angefangen hat und wann Minecraft weiter geht und damit halt so ein Rauschen verursachen, das die guten Kommentare darin versinken


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. September 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "(noch nicht abgeschaltete) Kommentarfunktion"? Sind unsere Kommentare auch so schlimm wie bei seinen Videos?



Hier nicht, auf Facebook und Youtube sieht es teils nicht anders aus, was die Kommentare anbelangt. 

Finde ich eine gute Sache um zumindest mal ein Zeichen zu setzen. Die Kommentarsektion von Youtube ist ohnehin vernachlässigbar, es stimmt immerhin, was er sagt. Selbst bei Fun-Videos, in denen kleine Mädchen mit Welpen spielen, entbrennen Glaubenskriege inklusive Morddrohungen, Beleidigungen und allem, was dazu gehört - einfach unfassbar. Sicherlich wird irgendwer wieder irgendwas von "Unterdrückung der Meinungsfreiheit" und "Angriff auf die Demokratie" faseln, aber die haben halt nicht gecheckt, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen Meinungsäußerung und Beleidigung gibt. Zudem ist es als Youtuber sehr wohl jedem selbst überlassen, bei seinen eigenen Videos die Kommentarfunktion abzuschalten.


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2014)

Also lieber Zensur statt Moderation - Mit grosser Macht kommt halt grosse verantwortung


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. September 2014)

Dieser nervige Schreihals sollte sich lieber selbst abschalten. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.


----------



## Chemenu (3. September 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Hier nicht, auf Facebook und Youtube sieht es teils nicht anders aus, was die Kommentare anbelangt.
> 
> Finde ich eine gute Sache um zumindest mal ein Zeichen zu setzen. Die Kommentarsektion von Youtube ist ohnehin vernachlässigbar, es stimmt immerhin, was er sagt.


Ja, die Kommentare auf Youtube sind wertloser Datenmüll. Schade um den Speicherplatz und die Energieverschwendung. 
Die Kommentarfunktion abzuschalten ist daher das Beste was man machen kann und auch kein Verlust. Konstruktive Kritik findet man da eh nicht und solche kann auch auf anderem Weg mitgeteilt werden.
Und auch auf 3.000 positive, nicht beleidigende aber trotzdem wertlose Kommentare wie "LOL", "ROFL" und "Cooles Vid 111elf" kann man getrost verzichten.

Bei Facebook bin ich fast nie unterwegs, aber da schien es mir noch etwas besser zu sein weil doch viele mit echtem Namen unterwegs sind.
In anderen Kommentarbereichen wie z.B. heise.de sind aber auch gefühlt 90% der Kommentare Spam und anderweitige Trollkacke. 

Überhaupt hab ich das Gefühl dass sich im Internet 2.0 zu 85% nur hirnlose Arschlöcher rumtreiben und da ihren geistigen Dünnschiss verbreiten. 
Oder es sind in Wirklichkeit nur 15%, die aber 85% des Inhalts erstellen. Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## Loosa (3. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Also lieber Zensur statt Moderation - Mit grosser Macht kommt halt grosse verantwortung



Abschalten ist genauso viel oder wenig Zensur wie Moderation. 
Bei Youtube kann man es zwar so einstellen, dass Kommentare erst nach Freigabe erscheinen. Bei so einem Kanal mit dermaßen vielen Zuguckern wäre das aber wohl ein Vollzeitjob für ein ganzes Büro voller Moderatoren.

Aber die unterirdische Qualität der YT-Kommentare (die zum Teil eben auch den Inhalten entsprechen) ist ein großer Faktor warum ich mir die Seite so selten antue. Dann lieber Vimeo.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. September 2014)

Finde ich in dem Fall ok. Man kann ja immer kontrovers Diskutieren aber bei YT und FB ist das zum Teil schon jenseits von Gut und Böse. Was man da so liest lässt einen schon am gesunden Menschenverstand mancher User zweifeln. Leider gehen damit auch kontrovers geführte normale Diskussionen unter. Ich finde PewDiePie sollte in dem Fall auch ein Diskussionsforum oder ähnliches einrichten, in dem sich die wirklich interessierten austauschen können und das sich auch leichter moderieren lässt. Genug Geld mit seinen LPs verdient er ja allemal.


----------



## Enisra (3. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Also lieber Zensur statt Moderation - Mit grosser Macht kommt halt grosse verantwortung



wir wollen doch nicht mit Worten um uns werfen von denen wir die Bedeutung nicht kennen, mal abgesehen das wenn eher Moderation eine Zensur darstellen würde
zumindest in den schleimigen Hirnwindungen von YT-Kommentartrollen


----------



## Kaisan (3. September 2014)

Halte ich durchaus für gerechtfertigt - was auf YouTube größtenteils für Nonsens in den Kommentaren verbreitet wird, bah. Ernsthafte Diskussionen sind da nicht ansatzweise möglich. An seiner Stelle hätte ich wahrscheinlich eine ähnliche Entscheidung getroffen, auch wenn somit die wenigen konstruktiven Kommentare, die es dann doch noch gibt, entfernt werden.
Letztendlich zeugt diese Aktion wieder mal von einem tiefreichenden Problem im Internet: Das Niveau der Diskussionen, die Anonymität, dank welcher vieler ihren hirnlosen Kram oder gar Rassismus oder Sexismus verbreiten können. Da muss sich was tun - denn aktuell scheint auf großen Plattformen wie YouTube auf einen konstruktiven Kommentar 100 Nonsens-Kommentare zu folgen. Und das ist verdammt schade.


----------



## Farragut (3. September 2014)

ein bisschen ist er aber auch selber schuld, er verkörpert ja mit seinem alter-ego einen kleinen ungebildeten schreihals, der nur unterirdische vergewaltigungswitze reißt, rumschreit und generell nur laut ist, das soetwas eben größtenteils so einem publikum anzieht sollte jedem klar sein. wenn er niveau in seinen comments will, sollte er vielleicht den ersten schritt wagen. obwohl es auch bei (mMn) intelligenteren youtubern immer wieder vollidioten unter den usern gibt. anonymität ist eben ein freibrief für viele einfach nur der abschau der menschheit zu sein.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. September 2014)

Halte ich für den richtigen Schritt. Um Deaktivierung von YT-Kommentaren ging es hier ja auch schon kurz unter der Meldung zu Anita Sarkeesians Videos. Und da unter den meisten YT-Videos, vor allem unter den, die in irgendeiner Art polarisieren wirklich zu 90% nur Schrott steht, halte ich die Deaktivierung für eine gute Maßnahme. 
Total Biscuit hat die Kommentarfunktion unter seinen Videos übrigens auch schon seit geraumer Zeit deaktiviert.


----------



## duncan10r (3. September 2014)

Auch den ganzen Jahren kann ich diesem ganzen Kommentar-Dingens irgendwie immer noch nichts abgewinnen. Klar, man liest auch mal vernünftige Ansichten und Meinungen. Leider ist das aber sehr selten geworden und es ist völlig egal wo, bei Facebook, bei YouTube, wenn es um den FC Bayern oder den BVB geht, die XBox oder den PC, ob Audi besser ist als BMW, pro-Palästinser gegen Pro-Israelis, für oder gegen die Mietpreisbremse...man könnte das endlos fortführen, es steht zu 90% Müll in den Kommentaren. Wichtigtuer, Trolle, Fanboys oder einfach nur Kiddis, die mal ein bisschen auf die Pauke hauen wollen. Alles immer im Schutze der Anonymität. Manchmal beleidigend, selten objektiv. Damit verliert diese ganze social-Geschichte irgendwie ihren Mehrwert, weil es die meisten nach einer gewissen Zeit irgendwie nervt und nichts mehr vernünftiges dabei zustande kommt, wenn wirklich jeder seinen Scheiß zum besten geben darf. Ich finde Facebook und YouTube nach wie vor toll, aber auf die Kommentarfunktion könnte ich persönlich gut verzichten.


----------



## redandblue (3. September 2014)

"US-Let's-Player", Felix kommt aus Schweden und wohnt jetzt in England...


----------



## Kerusame (3. September 2014)

von mir aus kann er auch gern die videofunktion seiner streams abschalten, dadurch würde auch keiner was verlieren.
seit wann spielen leute eigentlich nicht mehr selbst sondern sehen anderen zu?
früher war das nur der fall, falls das spiel keine 2 spieler zuließ und man sich mit seinem freund von level zu level abgewechselt hat.

_zum allgemeinen thema trolling im netz:_

ich denke ja, dass die trolle im echten leben genauso sind wie sie sich im internet präsentieren. nur weiß man es da nicht sofort, da deren gedanken nicht sichtbar vor einem schweben. dass anonymität die offenheit fördert ist kein geheimniss. dass eben diese anonymität aber mehr a-schlöcher schafft glaub ich nicht. die sind alle so, nur wirds in echt eben etwas besser versteckt.
warum sich leute damit schwer tun solche kommentare einfach zu ignorieren ist mir aber ein rätsel. niedergeschriebenes wird jeden tag tausendfach ignoriert, seien es gesetze, anleitungen oder sonstiges. warum wirds hier anders gemacht? muss man im internet sofort zum schwanzvergleich wechseln sobald jemand anderer meinung ist? keine ahnung.
_
zum thema morddrohung und folgen (offener brief, kommentarfunktion,...):_

klar is ne morddrohung falsch, sollte niemand aussprechen, ist einfach unter aller sau. allerdings find ichs auch extrem scheinheilig wenn jetzt viele mit der YT-feministin deswegen sympathisieren, denn es werden täglich zigtausend morddrohungen ausgesprochen, ja sogar tatsächlich morde begangen(!!!) ohne, dass es offene briefe von entwicklern oder statements von hunz&kunz dazu gibt. den fall jetzt so zu dramatisieren bringt bestimmt was,... dem eigenen ego nämlich.

und für mich ergibt sich daraus die selbe idiotische diskussion wie bei der folterszene von GTA. es passiert so viel scheisse auf der welt, ungerechte und tötliche scheisse und die masse regt sich nicht darüber, sondern über eine lächerliche morddrohung/folterszene auf? eine farce.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. September 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> von mir aus kann er auch gern die videofunktion seiner streams abschalten, dadurch würde auch keiner was verlieren.



*This.* 

Fürchterlich nerviger Typ.


----------



## Enisra (3. September 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> von mir aus kann er auch gern die videofunktion seiner streams abschalten, dadurch würde auch keiner was verlieren.
> seit wann spielen leute eigentlich nicht mehr selbst sondern sehen anderen zu?
> früher war das nur der fall, falls das spiel keine 2 spieler zuließ und man sich mit seinem freund von level zu level abgewechselt hat.



Es wäre auch schön wenn alle die mit LPs nichts anfangen können aufhören würden solche dämlichen Trollkommentare zu posten!
Wie oft hatten wir das Thema jetzt schon und es kam immer raus das ihr das Konzept nicht versteht -.-

Btw.: Ich bin dafür das sich alle Fussballfans heute auf dem Bolzplatztreffen anstatt das Spiel im TV anzuschauen und ja, es ist das gleiche, auch wenn gerne was anderes behauptet wird in anbetracht dessen das da einer redet
Ach ja, ich wäre eh dafür Fußball abzuschaffen, ist auch nur nervig wenn man wegen irgendein paar Hanseln und WM nur Müll im TV zusehen bekommt, selbst auf den Sendern die sonst ein Refugium sind und man verliehrt auch nichts, spart sogar viel Geld für Stadtreinigung und Polizeieinsätzen


----------



## Spassbremse (3. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Es wäre auch schön wenn alle die mit LPs nichts anfangen können aufhören würden solche dämlichen Trollkommentare zu posten!
> Wie oft hatten wir das Thema jetzt schon und es kam immer raus das ihr das Konzept nicht versteht -.-



Hehe, da das mich ja jetzt irgendwo mit einschließt, fühle ich mich genötigt, zu antworten.

Ich stehe dazu, dass ich wenig mit LPs anfangen kann. Okay, aber deswegen habe ich nichts gegen die (Mehrzahl der) Leute, die solche Videos machen. Gronkh/Salazar machen das sicherlich nicht schlecht. Trotzdem ist es nicht mein Fall.

Im Fall von "PewDiePie" sieht die Sache aber ganz anders aus. Der Typ, bzw. seine Kunstfigur, redet dermaßen quietschig und nervig, dass mir glatt das Messer in der Hosentasche aufgeht, ich empfinde das als regelrechte Zumutung - mir unverständlich, dass sich das jemand freiwillig antut.


----------



## Kerusame (3. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Es wäre auch schön wenn alle die mit LPs nichts anfangen können aufhören würden solche dämlichen Trollkommentare zu posten!
> Wie oft hatten wir das Thema jetzt schon und es kam immer raus das ihr das Konzept nicht versteht -.-



es ist auch völlig gleich ob ich das konzept verstehe oder nicht.... gott ist das eine lächerliche ansage... fakt ist, dass es mir gestohlen bleiben kann, was ich auch gepostet habe. ich habe weder impliziert, dass du deshalb auf streams verzichten musst, dass man sie nicht machen darf, dass der typ geschlagen gehört oder sonstiges. ich habe nur gepostet - von mir aus kann er auch seine streams abschalten.
finde aber schön, dass du hier gleich wieder beispielhaft dafür einstehst, dass kommentare, im gegensatz zu so ziemlich allen anderen schriften, anscheinend nicht ignoriert werden können. spassbremse ist das nächste gute beispiel, ohne dass ich damit einen von euch angreifen will.

woher kommt das? 
würde mich echt interessieren.

EDIT:
im übrigen finde ich den vergleich mit dem fußballspiel sehr treffend und du kannst dich gerne dafür einsetzen fußball abzuschaffen und das geld sinnvoller zu nutzen, ich werd nicht versuchen dich daran zu hindern. ich frage mich beim fußball oft genug wie man dem mist jedes mal wieder zusehen kann. aber wers braucht solls bitte machen, gleich wie mit LPs.
wobei ich persönlich gegen jeglichen auferlegten einschnitt in das leben eines individuums bin, abgesehen von "was du nicht willst das man dir tut..." bräuchte ich keine gesetze oder regeln. alles andere ist sowieso nur bullshit den sich oft leute ausdenken die selbst garkeine ahnung vom thema haben.
beispielsweise dürften sich die leute mMn gern jeden tag H drücken, so viel und lange sie wollen, solang sie dabei keinem anderen schaden. politiker dürfte es dagegen eigentlich garnicht geben, die können im endeffekt nur schaden anrichten weil man in einer demokratie nie für alle sein kann. das geht jetzt aber zu weit vom eigentlich thema weg oder?


----------



## Spassbremse (3. September 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> finde aber schön, dass du hier gleich wieder beispielhaft dafür einstehst, dass kommentare, im gegensatz zu so ziemlich allen anderen schriften, anscheinend nicht ignoriert werden können. spassbremse ist das nächste gute beispiel, ohne dass ich damit einen von euch angreifen will.
> 
> woher kommt das?
> würde mich echt interessieren.



Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber Du möchtest, dass man Deine Kommentare _ignoriert? _ Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum, nach meiner Auffassung ist der ganze Sinn und Zweck der Übung, dass die Leute kommentieren UND miteinander diskutieren. 

Davon abgesehen habe ich Dir ja zugestimmt, falls Dir das entgangen sein sollte...


----------



## Enisra (3. September 2014)

Woher das kommt?
Weil irgendwer auf die glorreiche Idee kommt zum fünften mal das gleiche Thema von Null an anfangen zu wollen. Beabsichtigt oder nicht.
Außerdem sagt gleich der erste Satz aus, dass der ganz weg kann für alle weil´s einem selbst überhaupt nicht gefällt.

P.S. ja, das ist ein Forum, wenn man da was postet muss man halt damit rechnen das Leute darauf eingehen und auch das die Vollkommen dagegen sind


----------



## Mothman (3. September 2014)

Ja, wenn du hier was postest, muss du einfach mit einer Antwort rechnen. Wenn du keinen Bock auf ne Diskussion hast, dann musst du quasi die Antworten auf dein Posting ignorieren oder erst garnichts posten. 
Ich verstehe dich: Manchmal will man nur seine Meinung schreiben, ohne (aus eigener Sicht) dümmliche Kommentare zu kassieren. Aber so läuft das in einem Diskussionsforum nun mal. 
Ich hatte auch schon Diskussionen, wo ich mir mittendrin dachte "fuck, hätte ich damit bloß nicht angefangen". Aber die einzige Möglichkeit da wieder seine Ruhe zu bekommen ist, nicht mehr dran zu denken und selbst die Stärke aufweisen Kommentare zu ignorieren. 
Mit anderen Worten: Irgendwer muss ja anfangen mit dem Aufhören.^^


----------



## Spassbremse (3. September 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich: Manchmal will man nur seine Meinung schreiben, ohne (aus eigener Sicht) dümmliche Kommentare zu kassieren.



Dümmliche Kommentare will sicherlich niemand gern kassieren, aber ich hatte bei Kerusame jetzt den Eindruck, dass er überhaupt keine Reaktion auf seinen Beitrag erhofft hatte.


----------



## Mothman (3. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dümmliche Kommentare will sicherlich niemand gern kassieren, aber ich hatte bei Kerusame jetzt den Eindruck, dass er überhaupt keine Reaktion auf seinen Beitrag erhofft hatte.


Das funktioniert natürlich nicht so einfach. One does not simply post a comment without reaction!^^


----------



## Kerusame (3. September 2014)

@spassbremse
mir ist natürlich nicht entgangen, dass du mir zugestimmt hast. ob zustimmung oder ablehnung macht aber keinen unterschied, entscheidend ist, dass du dich (nicht von meinem, sondern ensiras post) direkt angesprochen gefühlt hast, obwohl ensira es auf die allgemeinheit, bzw. mein kommentar bezogen hat. 

@mothman u. ensira
mir ist völlig klar, dass ich damit ein perplexes gefüge geschaffen habe. ein diskussionsforum mit der frage, ob antworten auf ein kommentar eigentlich notwendig sind. doch eigentlich wollt ich nur mal dazu anregen, kritisch zu hinterfragen ob man alles gepostete plötzlich für voll nehmen muss, obwohl wir menschen genau das jahrtausende lang ignorieren konnten. (ich bin mir sicher in der eisenzeit wurden auch schon aufgekritzelte warnungen an felswänden ignoriert.)

@ensira
mein eigentlicher post bezieht sich auf völlig andere dinge als die sinnhaftigkeit von LPs, das war bloß ein randkommentar als persönliche meinung. deshalb ja auch das: "von mir aus".
anders gesagt, du warst der/diejenige der von meinem kommentar auf eine diskussion über LPs gesprungen ist, obwohl ich ausdrücken wollte wie lächerlich ich die ganze aufregung um internettrolle und eine morddrohung im vergleich zu zigtausenden toten jeden tag finde.


EDIT: vielleicht finde ich nicht die richtigen worte um euch zu vermitteln worauf ich hinaus will, vielleicht liegts auch an der sprache selbst, ich versuchs jedenfalls zu vereinfachen. meine oma hat immer gesagt: "wenn du was nicht hören willst, hör weg". damit fährt man gut im leben, sollten die menschen mal probieren.


----------



## Enisra (3. September 2014)

ja, dann mach halt nen Blogposting dazu oder nen tumblr oder schreib es anderster, aber in einem Forum ist es eben die Natur der Dinge das man darauf anworten kann,
anderst als die ganzen Beispiele die man zwangsweise ignorieren muss da man keine Kommentarfunktion hat und mei würde ich N24 nen Kommentar reindrücken für die dämliche Sendung die impliziert das irgendwas an der Mondlandung nicht ganz koscher sei in dem man irgendwelche Trolle ne Bühne gibt die meinen nen Haar in der Suppe gefunden haben, in Wahrheit den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen.

außerdem, wenn man nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit von LPs anzweifeln will, sollte man halt solche Sätze wie den eindeutigen hier vermeiden:



Kerusame schrieb:


> seit wann spielen leute eigentlich nicht mehr selbst sondern sehen anderen zu?
> früher war das nur der fall, falls das spiel keine 2 spieler zuließ und  man sich mit seinem freund von level zu level abgewechselt hat.



Außerdem, dafür das keiner Diskutieren will geht das hier wieder viel zu lange und ich bin dafür das hier wieder zu beenden


----------



## Mothman (3. September 2014)

Hehe, ich liebe es: Da willste garnicht diskutieren und hast dich jetzt voll reinmanövriert.   
(das Forum braucht echt nen diabolisch grinsenden Teufels-Smiley^^)


----------



## Kerusame (3. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...außerdem, wenn man nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit von LPs anzweifeln will, sollte man halt solche Sätze wie den eindeutigen hier vermeiden....



hätte ich, offensichtlich, besser machen sollen. mea culpa.
aber ernsthaft, seit wann sehen leute so gerne computerspielern zu?
aus korea kenn ich das, dort gibts sogar 3 fernsehsender die 24/7 starcraft-matches etc. zeigen. aber in den westlichen gefilden ploppte das so plötzlich auf, dass es mich verwundert.



Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem, dafür das keiner Diskutieren will geht das hier wieder viel zu lange und ich bin dafür das hier wieder zu beenden



der war gut, ich bin einverstanden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. September 2014)

Ich kenne den Typen nicht, kann daher dazu nichts sagen. Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht Standard wird, dass man überall jetzt die Kommentarfunktion ausschaltet. Das wiederum ist dann auch wieder zu übertrieben in die andere Richtung.

VIelleicht sollte man irgendwelche Bewertungssysteme einführen und wenn jemand zu viel negativ hat bzw. den Trollstatus hat, dass er dann einige Zeit nichts mehr schreiben kann. Das wäre zumindest eine Erziehungsmaßnahme


----------



## BiJay (3. September 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> aber ernsthaft, seit wann sehen leute so gerne computerspielern zu?



So ungefähr, seit Minecraft. Oft auch mehr wegen den Spielern als allein wegen dem Spiel. Gerade bei Minecraft hat der Spieler etliche Freiheiten und kann seiner Fantasie freien Lauf lassen und dazu noch selbst kommentieren, fast schon vergleichbar mit einer Geschichte. Und an gut erzählten Geschichten hat der Mensch ja schon seit langem Gefallen gefunden, wobei in einigen Lets Plays das Spiel dann mehr die Geschichte erzählt. Dann geht es verstärkt um die Reaktionen des Spielers. Wie bei Schauspielern hat dann der Zuschauer so seine Vorlieben. Im Grunde eigentlich gar nicht so verwunderlich, wenn man es mal nüchtern betrachtet.


----------



## rookyrook (3. September 2014)

wer?


----------



## Schalkmund (3. September 2014)

Youtube-Kommentare unter großen Kanälen sind i.d.R. nur eine große Müllsammlung. Die Betreiber der Kanäle können und wollen sich den ganzen Schrott dort eh nicht durchlesen. Ab und an pickt der große "Youtube-Star" dann mal einen halbwegs noch brauchbaren Kommentar raus um Interaktion mit der Community vorzugaukeln, schließlich hat er meist die Zuschauer in seinen Videos dazu aufgefordert ihre Meinung da zu lassen.

Ich muss da immer an RTL Samstag Nacht denken, gab es doch immer den schönen Satz:"Bleiben Sie dran – ich pfeif auf Sie!"


----------



## Enisra (3. September 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich muss da immer an RTL Samstag Nacht denken, gab es doch immer den schönen Satz:"Bleiben Sie dran – ich pfeif auf Sie!"



was heute der Leitspruch der ganzen Senderfamilie ist ist


----------



## MisterBlonde (3. September 2014)

Unerträglicher Typ. Wer da länger als fünf Minuten aushält, muss wirklich stahlhart sein.

Sorry, ich weiß, hat mit dem Thema wenig zu tun. Wollte ich nur mal loswerden.


----------



## Googlehupf (3. September 2014)

Farragut schrieb:


> obwohl es auch bei (mMn) intelligenteren youtubern immer wieder vollidioten unter den usern gibt. anonymität ist eben ein freibrief für viele einfach nur der abschau der menschheit zu sein.



Nunja, ich denke, die Intelligenz des youtubers ist dabei gar nicht ausschlaggebend, sondern eher die Massentauglichkeit der gespielten Spiele. Als Beispiele möchte ich hier Myratax und tom.io nennen. Bei Myratax fanden sich unter den Minecraftvideos des öfteren Kommentare, die er löschte, weil sie nicht seiner/der Nettiquette entsprachen. Seine anderen Videos, die weit weniger massentauglich sind, sind frei davon, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Ähnlich sieht es bei tom.io aus.

Grundsätzlich haben mich Kommentare egal welcher Art noch nie gestört, über manche kann man ja ganz gut lachen, weil sie so strunzdoof sind, dass es lustig ist.
Und bei 5000 oder mehr Kommentaren unter einem Video kann man den Diskussionen sowieso nur schwer folgen, selbst wenn alle konstruktiv wären. Da muss ich Kommentatoren Recht geben, die dies hier ebenfalls bemängelt haben.


----------



## Celerex (3. September 2014)

Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass er die Kommentarfuntion abgeschaltet hat. Klar, man könnte jetzt sagen, er braucht die ganzen Kommentare ja nicht zu lesen, aber letztendlich ist es sein Youtube Channel und ich denke, die wenigsten von euch möchten eine Plattform betreiben, auf der sich Menschen gegenseitig beschimpfen und beleidigen. Felix machte für mich bisher  stets den Eindruck, als wäre er ein friedfertiger Mensch, der nur seinem Hobby frönt und anderen Leuten durch seinen persönlichen (ausgeflippten) Humor eine Freude bereiten möchte. Genau durch diese Eigenschaft habe ich ihn kennen und lieben gelernt. Humor ist eben vielschichtig. Felix trifft den Humor vieler (die Abonennten kommen nicht von ungefähr) und wem es nicht gefällt, der muss sich ja nicht mit ihm/seinen Videos befassen. Ich finde es nur immer wieder witzig (oft auch erbärmlich), wie irgendwelche möchtegern "Antimainstreamer" über ihn urteilen, anstatt Beiträge über ihn zu ignorieren. Naja, manche Leute brauchen eben diese Art von Aufmerksamkeits und Bestätigung.


----------



## Orzhov (4. September 2014)

Ist das nicht irgendwie ein klassischer Fall von "Die Geister die ich rief werd' ich nicht mehr los?"


----------



## KiIlBiIl (4. September 2014)

Naja, das Internet ist für uns alle ja noch Neuland! Klar das einige Kleinhirne, den Ihrer Meinung nach Anonymen Raum, dazu nutzen andere Menschen zu beleidigen! Ist ja nicht erst seit gestern so...


----------



## MisterBlonde (4. September 2014)

Celerex schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur immer wieder witzig (oft auch erbärmlich), wie irgendwelche möchtegern "Antimainstreamer" über ihn urteilen, anstatt Beiträge über ihn zu ignorieren. Naja, manche Leute brauchen eben diese Art von Aufmerksamkeits und Bestätigung.



Und du brauchst anscheinend dein Schubladendenken. Es ist ja schön, dass du ihn liebst, aber du musst anderen auch das Recht zugestehen, ihn nicht zu schätzen und das auch sagen zu dürfen. Über die Person, Kunstfigur, whatever kann man nur urteilen, wenn man sich mit ihr auseinandersetzt hat, weil es sonst eben nur oberflächliches Gestammel ist. Ich hatte mir damals einige Videos von ihm angeschaut, um das zu verstehen. Aber worin die Komik sein soll, wenn einer anfallsweise Schreie und merkwürdige Laute von sich gibt, die nicht erfrischend spontan, sondern unglaublich künstlich und erzwungen wirken, kann ich halt nicht verstehen. Das ist für mich komödiantischer Abfall und Millionen Fliegen können nicht irren.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Das ist für mich komödiantischer Abfall und Millionen Fliegen können nicht irren.



Oh Bitte nicht diesen dämlichen Anti-Hipster Spruch der ignoriert das die verwertung von Exkrementen die Evolutionäre Niesche von Fliegen ist,
damit unterstreicht man nichts, man macht sich damit nur lächerlich.


----------



## Celerex (4. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Oh Bitte nicht diesen dämlichen Anti-Hipster Spruch der ignoriert das die verwertung von Exkrementen die Evolutionäre Niesche von Fliegen ist,
> damit unterstreicht man nichts, man macht sich damit nur lächerlich.



Dont feed the Troll. 

Aber du hast schon recht. Ich hatte mir auch erst überlegt, es zu tun, aber da er sich schon aufgrund des "erbärmlich" angesprochen fühlte, hielt ich es für überflüssig. Solche Leute sind schon gestraft genug. Wie gesagt, manche Menschen brauchen eben diese Art von Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## USA911 (4. September 2014)

Süddeutsche Zeitung hat auch die Kommentarfunktion abgeschaltet und die haben mit der Debatte gar nichts zu tun.

Aber das war doch von vornherein schon klar, was passiert, wenn man Kommentare zulässt. Wenn man alleine nur schaut, was Leute an die Wände schreiben, wenn sie auf dem stillen Örtchen sind, da wundern sich dann andere wenn legal nutzbare Kommentarfunktionen ausgenutzt werden?


----------



## Svatlas (4. September 2014)

Der verdient doch genug Geld um einen einzustellen, der solche Kommentare löschen kann. Verstehen kann ich das, aber damit wird er wohl einige Abos verlieren. Ausgesorgt hat er ja schon . Ich bin auch gegen diese ganzen Schwachköpfe. Das hat man halt von Meinungsfreiheit  

Die Kommentarfunktion ist doch das einzige mittel sich von den normalen noch Tips und Ideen zuholen. Ich glaub eher der hat keine Lust mehr und will was neues machen  Sein gutes Recht. Immerhin hat er ja auch an den Hatern ganz gut verdient. Die sind ja auch so blöde und klicken auf die Werbung


----------



## Maiernator (4. September 2014)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gegen diese ganzen Schwachköpfe. Das hat man halt von Meinungsfreiheit


Das hat mit Meinungsfreiheit nichts zu tun. Verleumdung, Morddrohungen, Beleidigungen, Anstiftung zu einer Strafttat, Volksverhetzung etc sind von der meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland nicht gedeckt. Das steht alles recht detailliert im Gesetzbuch. Das es da immer wieder Verwechselungen gibt, hat damit zu tun, das in den U.S.A die Meinungsfreiheit mehr Narrenfreiheit genießt als bei uns.
Wenn du zb jemanden ins Gesicht sagts, das er ein Arschloch ist, ist deine Aussage durch die Meinungsfreiheit schon nicht mehr gedeckt und du kannst angezeigt werden.
Und ich denke mal unter den Videos standen deutlich schlimmere Sachen.
But nvm hab seinen Chanell nie geschaut, weil lets play videos brotlose Kunst sind, die meistens von hippen, gut aussehenden mit 20er oder 30 gemacht werden, die damit viel geld verdienen, ohne auch nur den hauch von Skill zu haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. September 2014)

Maiernator schrieb:


> [...] weil lets play videos brotlose Kunst sind, die meistens von hippen, gut aussehenden mit 20er oder 30 gemacht werden, *die damit viel geld verdienen*, ohne auch nur den hauch von Skill zu haben.



Warum widersprichst Du Dir selbst, sogar in ein und demselben Satz?


----------



## Svatlas (4. September 2014)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Das hat mit Meinungsfreiheit nichts zu tun. Verleumdung, Morddrohungen, Beleidigungen, Anstiftung zu einer Strafttat, Volksverhetzung etc sind von der meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland nicht gedeckt. Das steht alles recht detailliert im Gesetzbuch. Das es da immer wieder Verwechselungen gibt, hat damit zu tun, das in den U.S.A die Meinungsfreiheit mehr Narrenfreiheit genießt als bei uns.
> Wenn du zb jemanden ins Gesicht sagts, das er ein Arschloch ist, ist deine Aussage durch die Meinungsfreiheit schon nicht mehr gedeckt und du kannst angezeigt werden.
> Und ich denke mal unter den Videos standen deutlich schlimmere Sachen.
> But nvm hab seinen Chanell nie geschaut, weil lets play videos brotlose Kunst sind, die meistens von hippen, gut aussehenden mit 20er oder 30 gemacht werden, die damit viel geld verdienen, ohne auch nur den hauch von Skill zu haben.



Ist doch logisch, das man diese Sachen ausschließt. Ich finde das auch nicht Ok. Wenn du Youtuber eine brotlose Kunst nennst, kennst du Dich nicht aus. Der Typ über dir verdient in einem Jahr mehr, als Du in 2 Leben evtl verdienen wirst.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Warum widersprichst Du Dir selbst, sogar in ein und demselben Satz?



spart halt Zeit wenn man das im gleichen anstatt in 3 weiteren Sätzen tun muss 
Und mal ehrlich, als das mit gut Spielen getan ist, was will ich mir ein Video oder Stream anschauen wo einer nur rumstammelt, das ist wie bei Fernsehköchen, die brauchen keine Auszeichnungen, die brauchen Charisma, weswegen deren Skill eben mehr bei Entertaining liegt


----------



## Maiernator (4. September 2014)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch, das man diese Sachen ausschließt. Ich finde das auch nicht Ok. Wenn du Youtuber eine brotlose Kunst nennst, kennst du Dich nicht aus. Der Typ über dir verdient in einem Jahr mehr, als Du in 2 Leben evtl verdienen wirst.


Wow Justin Bieber verdient das tausendfache mehr als der Typ und ist seine Musik gut?
Die Höhe der Entlohnung sagt nur bedingt etwas über den Wert der Dienstleistung bzw deren Bedeutung für die Menschheit aus.
ZDF Moderatoren zb bekommen unverhältnismäßig viel Geld für ihre teils grotten schlechte Performance.
Viele Wissenschafter bekommen einen Hungerlohn und ihre leistungen übersteigen diejenigen von "Celebs" um Welten. Menschen unterliegen einfach sehr stark statistischen Denkfehlern und bewerten zb auch Terrorismus-bekämpfung wichtiger als den Klimawandel. Viele tragen T-Shirts von Che, obwohl er nicht gerade ein feiner Kerl war.
Und Charisma das ich nicht lache. Es gibt so gut wie keinen lets player der richtig kacke aussieht und das hat seinen Grund, wir definieren Charisma vorallem über das Äußere eines Menschen.

@widerspruch leute ich hab geschrieben, dass ich seinen chanel nie geschaut habe, aber sicher den von lets playern anderen eins zwei mal. but nvm


----------



## Celerex (4. September 2014)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Wow Justin Bieber verdient das tausendfache mehr als der Typ und ist seine Musik gut?



Man munkelt inzwischen ja, dass es Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern gibt. Es gibt sogar Menschen, die sowas akzeptieren.  Aber psst, nicht weitersagen.


----------



## Svatlas (4. September 2014)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Wow Justin Bieber verdient das tausendfache mehr als der Typ und ist seine Musik gut?
> Die Höhe der Entlohnung sagt nur bedingt etwas über den Wert der Dienstleistung bzw deren Bedeutung für die Menschheit aus.
> ZDF Moderatoren zb bekommen unverhältnismäßig viel Geld für ihre teils grotten schlechte Performance.
> Viele Wissenschafter bekommen einen Hungerlohn und ihre leistungen übersteigen diejenigen von "Celebs" um Welten. Menschen unterliegen einfach sehr stark statistischen Denkfehlern und bewerten zb auch Terrorismus-bekämpfung wichtiger als den Klimawandel. Viele tragen T-Shirts von Che, obwohl er nicht gerade ein feiner Kerl war.
> ...



Na und Fussballer werden auch total überzogen bezahlt und andere Sparten. So ist die Welt nun mal. Neid muss man sich erarbeiten und er hat nicht umsonst 30 mio Abos. Das muss Du erstmal schaffen


----------



## Maiernator (4. September 2014)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Na und Fussballer werden auch total überzogen bezahlt und andere Sparten. So ist die Welt nun mal. Neid muss man sich erarbeiten und er hat nicht umsonst 30 mio Abos. Das muss Du erstmal schaffen


Ich glaube ihr versteht den Kern der Problematik nicht, mir ist vollkommen schnuppe ob er 5 oder 10 Millionen Abonnenten hat. Nur spiegelt das nicht wieder ob er das Geld verdient oder nicht. Es hat auch nichts mit Neid zu tun, wenn einer das 10000 fach eines einfachen Arbeiters verdient. Es ist unverhältnismäßig und schadet dem sozialen Zusammenhalt.

Aber denke wir kommen da vom Thema ab.

@celerex, justin bieber war nur ein beispiel bezogen auf svaltas aussage mit dem Wert der Leistung, die sich monetär nur schwer einschätzen lässt. Kannst auch einen Mehdorn nehmen oder andere Spitzenmanager deren Salär deutlich über dem von Bieber steht.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (4. September 2014)

Wie unwichtig!


----------



## TheClayAllison (4. September 2014)

Hmm... warum nicht gleich den Kanal schließen. Das wäre ein deutlicheres Signal finde ich  Ich verstehe sein Ärger nicht bei sovielen Abos wer schaut sich da noch die Komentare an? Er braucht doch keine Lorbeeren mehr ernten er ist bereits der Beste auf dem Papier.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. September 2014)

Ich kann den Typen zwar nicht leiden, aber in dem Fall kann ich's verstehen. Je größer ein Youtuber wird, desto mehr Abschaum zieht er in der Regel an. Bei Gronkh ist es ja nicht anders. Würde ich regelmäßig Videos machen, würde ich von Anfang an versuchen, die Community klein bzw. übersichtlich zu halten und Benimm-Regeln aufzustellen. Wer sich nicht dran hält, wird kommentarlos gebannt (ging zumindest früher bei Youtube, soweit ich weiß). Guter Kontakt zu einer halbwegs vernünftigen Community wäre mir persönlich wichtiger, als gigantische Abozahlen, erkauft mir reichlich Geschrei und primitivem Humor. Aber wer ihn mag, soll ihn anschauen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. September 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich kann den Typen zwar nicht leiden, aber in dem Fall kann ich's verstehen. Je größer ein Youtuber wird, desto mehr Abschaum zieht er in der Regel an. Bei Gronkh ist es ja nicht anders. Würde ich regelmäßig Videos machen, würde ich von Anfang an versuchen, die Community klein bzw. übersichtlich zu halten und Benimm-Regeln aufzustellen. Wer sich nicht dran hält, wird kommentarlos gebannt (ging zumindest früher bei Youtube, soweit ich weiß). Guter Kontakt zu einer halbwegs vernünftigen Community wäre mir persönlich wichtiger, als gigantische Abozahlen, erkauft mir reichlich Geschrei und primitivem Humor. Aber wer ihn mag, soll ihn anschauen.



Der Herr verdient 4 Millionen pro Jahr mit seinen Abonnentenzahlen, da würde ich Trollkommentare in kauf nehmen


----------



## Neawoulf (4. September 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Der Herr verdient 4 Millionen pro Jahr mit seinen Abonnentenzahlen, da würde ich Trollkommentare in kauf nehmen



Mag sein, aber bevor die Kommentare da ganz außer Kontrolle geraten und man evtl. sogar rechtliche Probleme bekommt, weil da z. B. irgendwelche Nazi-Scheiße, Drohungen usw. geschrieben werden und ich mich nicht drum kümmern kann/will, schalte ich die doch ab.


----------



## leckmuschel (4. September 2014)

muss man den kennen ?


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2014)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> muss man den kennen ?



ja -.-


----------



## leckmuschel (5. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja -.-



weil ?


----------



## Orzhov (5. September 2014)

Vermutlich weil der Typ das Internetäquivalent zu einer Castingband ist.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. September 2014)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> weil ?




Weil er der erfolgreichste youtuber der Welt ist ?
Er hat mehr Abonnenten als manch ein Land Einwohner, da sollte man sich schon mal wenigstens über ihn informiert haben. 
Allein weil er so gewaltigen Einfluss hat, dass er unser Hobby maßgeblich beeinflusst (leider).

Spiele wie goat simulator nennt man mitlerweile nicht umsonst "pewdie- bait"


----------



## Kerusame (5. September 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Weil er der erfolgreichste youtuber der Welt ist ?....



keine gute begründung dafür, dass man ihn kennen *muss*. oder ist youtube jetzt plötzlich was relevantes? was, das die welt in frieden vereint, politik macht oder das leben von uns allen besser gestaltet? ergo, nein! man muss ihn nicht kennen.
und wenn er 300 mio. abonnenten hat, muss man ihn immer noch nicht kennen.



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Spiele wie goat simulator nennt man mitlerweile nicht umsonst "pewdie- bait"



wer tut das? let's player (und zuschauer) vl. aber der rest der welt nennt es immer noch computerspiel / goat simulator / game / mist / ....


hört doch mal auf mit dem übertreiben, als ob das ganze in irgendeiner form wichtig wäre. *lach*


----------



## leckmuschel (5. September 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Weil er der erfolgreichste youtuber der Welt ist ?
> Er hat mehr Abonnenten als manch ein Land Einwohner, da sollte man sich schon mal wenigstens über ihn informiert haben.
> Allein weil er so gewaltigen Einfluss hat, dass er unser Hobby maßgeblich beeinflusst (leider).
> 
> Spiele wie goat simulator nennt man mitlerweile nicht umsonst "pewdie- bait"



ja das ist natürlich... ja das wusste ich nicht. tut mir leid, ich verbringe meine zeit nicht mit lets plays, wenn dann spiele ich meine games selber. und nur weil ein schmock auf youtube 300 mio. abos hat, ist er trotzdem kein mandela, den man kennen sollte !


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. September 2014)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> ja das ist natürlich... ja das wusste ich nicht. tut mir leid, ich verbringe meine zeit nicht mit lets plays, wenn dann spiele ich meine games selber. und nur weil ein schmock auf youtube 300 mio. abos hat, ist er trotzdem kein mandela, den man kennen sollte !



Die Spiele, die du spielst, sind nun mal teilweise stark beinflusst von den bekannten lets playern, beispielsweise versteht man den Humor eines Octodad oder awesomenauts nicht mal halb, wenn man die  Polaris Crew nicht kennt.
Ich persönlich konnte dem Borderlands Humor nichts abgewinnen, bevor ich die Inspiration dafür kennengelernt und verstanen habe (Ashley Burch und Family).
Wenn man Videospiele spielt, verpasst man einiges, wenn man sich in der Scene nicht auskennt. Ich sage nicht man muss die persönlichkeiten mögen (ich selbst kann pewdiepies Videos überhaupt nicht leiden), aber sich über sie zu informieren gehört mmn dazu, wenn man viele Anspielungen und die Art des Humors moderne Titel verstehen will und leidenschaftlicher Gamer ist.

Man muss nichts über japanische Filmgeschichte verstehen, um Kill Bill zu mögen, aber wenn man sich informiert, versteht man erst, worauf Tarantino in den einzelnen Szenen hinaus will.


----------



## Crysisheld (6. September 2014)

Also dass PewDiePie unser Hobby stark beeinflusst wage ich mal seeehr zu bezweifeln. Ich habe noch keine Produkte mit "approved by pewdie..." gesehen - Gott sei dank!!  Auch was Sturm ins Sperrfeuer sagt, weise ich jetzt einfach mal zurück. Ich brauche keinen möchtegern Spiele Experten - auch Lets Player genannt, um den Humor eines Spieles zu verstehen. Octodad ist übrigens reine Speicherplatzverschwendung IMHO und ich bin kein Lets Player lol.

 OMG kein Lets Player, Skandal, Skandal.... 

@Sperrfeuer... du benötigst wirklich Lets Player um den Humor zu verstehen von Borderlands? Ich meine hallo du lachst also nur wenn deine Lets Player das witzig finden? Weil du sonst den Humor nicht erkennst? Sorry aber da dürfte ja dann keiner mehr über nen Humor von nem Spiel lachen bis irgendein HansDampf Lets Player sagt alle mal lachen oder was? Ich habe mir des öfteren Lets Player angesehen und finde es einfach schrecklich, wie da versucht wird witzig zu sein oder irgendwelcher belangloser Schrott gesprochen wird. Ich habe mal Salamizahr oder wie der heißt angesehen und nach dem 5 mal "oh die Steuerung ist aber wirklich schwammig" musste ich abdrehen, weil mir meine Gehirngrütze sonst wohl aus dem Schädel gelaufen wäre bei so viel Käse was diese Typen schwätzen. Hmm vielleicht liegt es einfach an meinem alter, dass ich mir nicht von nem Jungspunt sagen lassen möchte welches Spiel gut ist bzw. ihm dabei zusehen muss wie er ein Spiel null peilt. (sog. Blinds) omg 

Aber um auf das Thema zurück zu kommen 
Natürlich macht PewdiePie das. Nicht um ein Zeichen zu setzen, sondern einfach um noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen - und alle Welt springt drauf an. Aber so ist YT inzwischen. Alle möglichen Menschen die keiner sehen will versuchen auf die unmöglichsten Arten Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken und Youtuber zu warden OMG. Sagt Ihr in eurer Bewerbung dann auch ich bin ein sehr bekannter Youtuber???


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. September 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Also dass PewDiePie unser Hobby stark beeinflusst wage ich mal seeehr zu bezweifeln. Ich habe noch keine Produkte mit "approved by pewdie..." gesehen - Gott sei dank!!  Auch was Sturm ins Sperrfeuer sagt, weise ich jetzt einfach mal zurück. Ich brauche keinen möchtegern Spiele Experten - auch Lets Player genannt, um den Humor eines Spieles zu verstehen. Octodad ist übrigens reine Speicherplatzverschwendung IMHO und ich bin kein Lets Player lol.
> 
> OMG kein Lets Player, Skandal, Skandal....
> 
> ...



Obvious hater is obvious. 
Und Kommentare einfach völlig aus dem Zusammenhang reißen macht auch Spaß, gelle 

Man merkt, dass du wenig Ahnung hast. Ich brauche lets player um ein Spiel zu mögen? Ashley Burch und Co sind keine lets player: Die sind Entwickler des Spiels  Ashley spricht Tiny Tina und ihr Bruder ist  writer der Story und hauptverantwortlich für den Humor. Und es wird gleich nochmal so lustig, wenn man Ashley als Tina erkennt, einfach weil man sie erkennt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAxloSNEWTw
Wie ich bereits sagte: Ein Kill Bill ist gut, er ist erheblich besser, wenn du alle Referenzen verstehst, was du nicht wirst, wenn du dich nicht mit der Materie befasst. Selbes gilt für Spiele. Wenn du nicht einfach nur konsumierst, sondern dich auch über den Entstehungsprozess informierst, kriegst du einfach das bessere Erlebnis. Die überdrehten Stimmen eines awesomenauts sind erst mal nicht sonderlich komisch, wenn du aber weißt, dass TB, Dodger und Jessi (2 von denen sind ebenfalls keine lets player) die Stimmen eingesprochen haben, wird es urkomisch, weil du weißt,  wie die sich normalerweise anhören.

Ich weiß auch nicht warum du hier so lächerlich aggressiv deinen Standpunkt vertreten musst, wenn auch ein einfaches "nicht mein Bier" ausgereicht hätte.

Spricht da der Neid über Leute, die mit dem spielen von Videogames Geld verdienen? 

ps. Zum letzten Absatz: Er ist der bekannteste youtuber, er braucht keine Aufmerksamkeit, die hat er schon 
Und Bewerbungen müssen die erfolgreichen auch nicht schreiben, die sind schon reich 

Wie schon gesagt, hier scheint mir blanker Neid zu sprechen.


----------



## Crysisheld (6. September 2014)

Ähm nein mit Neid hat das nichts zu tun, aber rede es dir nur ein  Ich habe nichts gegen Youtuber sondern gegen Youtube allgemein. Ich glaube nicht, dass du Anhand meines Kommentars bewerten kannst ob ich Ahnung habe oder nicht. Ich hatte 2008 einen Rechtsstreit mit YT der auf einen Vergleich rauslief. Einen Kanal hatte ich seit 2005, da waren viele der heute so berühmten Lets Player noch gar nicht präsent. Nein und monetarisieren ging da noch nicht. Aber über Youtube muss ich dir ja nichts erzählen scheinst dich ja da blendend auszukennen    Ah ja lächerlich  Hmm vielleicht hast du auch nicht richtig gelesen oder was missverstanden. Hmm ich habe Reservoir Dogs gespielt und die Lücken die anhand des Spiels gefüllt warden waren grandios Aber ich möchte keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, wenn du das als Hasstirade aufgefasst hast du es wie schon geschrieben missverstanden


----------

